# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 1/24/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there. Hope we have some moguls by then...


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 11, 2007)

It looks like this may be my first night out with you guys at Sundown.  I may be able to make tomorrow, Friday 1/12, but I'm not sure.  I'll be out-of-town on 1/17 so that date is definitely out.

I'm not happy that I haven't hit Sundown yet but I'll feel better if I make it on 1/24 and the conditions are good.  Even if the conditions aren't great, as long as the company is good, I'll be happy.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2007)

the waiting is the hardest part.  

if noreaster is up, i'm there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

2knees said:


> the waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> if noreaster is up, i'm there.



We've got a fair amount of cold forecasted between now and then. I think bumps are a good chance by this one. I pinged Chris for an update, but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> We've got a fair amount of cold forecasted between now and then. I think bumps are a good chance by this one. I pinged Chris for an update, but haven't heard anything yet.



exactly which is why i threw my name in the hat for this one.  thinking there just might be a chance its up by then.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in. Tons of snow has been made at the mountain based on my observation from the base yesterday. I hope we get moguls on Nor'easter by Wednesday...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I'm a go for this one.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a remote possibility for me, I might miss the 7:00 meet-up if I do make it...

I'll post an update on conditions if I'm able to make it out tomorrow night...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm almost a definite now.  I won't be getting to the mountain until 7 or a little after so I'll have to catch up with you guys on the hill.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm almost a definite now.  I won't be getting to the mountain until 7 or a little after so I'll have to catch up with you guys on the hill.



Nice! I'll probably be there around the same time. I propose we make the official sundeck meet-up time to be 7:30 for these Wednesday night gatherings. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

Works for me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2007)

From todays report:



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> 100% OF OUR TERRAIN IS OPEN. OPEN MIDWEEK FROM 9AM-10PM; WEEKENDS 8AM-10PM. SNOWMAKING IN PROGRESS...WE'RE CONTINUING TO POWDER UP EVERYTHING, *FORMING MOGULS ON NOR'EASTER & LOWER EXHIBITION RIGHT* & BEEFING UP THE BASE DEPTHS!!!!



Ya-effin-hoo!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by skisundown.com  said:
			
		

> 100% OF OUR TERRAIN IS OPEN. OPEN MIDWEEK FROM 9AM-10PM; WEEKENDS 8AM-10PM. SNOWMAKING IN PROGRESS...WE'RE CONTINUING TO POWDER UP EVERYTHING, FORMING MOGULS ON NOR'EASTER & LOWER EXHIBITION RIGHT & BEEFING UP THE BASE DEPTHS!!!!



Interesting.  Have they ever seeded bumps on Exhibition before? 

I should be good to go tomorrow.  7:30 works for me.  I'll probably be there earlier giving the school kids dirty looks in the lift line.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Interesting.  Have they ever seeded bumps on Exhibition before?
> 
> I should be good to go tomorrow.  7:30 works for me.  I'll probably be there earlier giving the school kids dirty looks in the lift line.



Nope. This is a new approach. Chris elluded to it during the *challenge*. They are also supposed to seed starting at the sundeck with a groomed bail-out until the Temptor merge. Lower Nor'easter will be wall-to-wall bumps like last year. This, along with the skier's right bumps on Ex should give you guys just learning moguls some low-angle bumps to play on. I'm so pumped. Can't wait for tomorrow. I might have to hit Gunbarrel a time or two because it just opened, but beyond that I'm all Nor'easter bound! Psyched!!! With 100% open terrain and moguls, now the Wednesday night crew can really kick it into high gear. Gonna aim for 6:30. Sundeck meet-up at 7:30.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out this *forecast*. With the exception of tomorrow afternoon with temps only in the mid-30s, I see no above freezing temps through the weekend. If they're setting up stubs today and have continued cold to blow in the troughs, we may be looking at some seriously rad bumps the next couple of weeks. This is gonna be cool. I might try to do a revisit at night over the weekend as I don't think I'll be able to do any day trips this weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Check out this *forecast*. With the exception of tomorrow afternoon with temps only in the mid-30s, I see no above freezing temps through the weekend. If they're setting up stubs today and have continued cold to blow in the troughs, we may be looking at some seriously rad bumps the next couple of weeks. This is gonna be cool. I might try to do a revisit at night over the weekend as I don't think I'll be able to do any day trips this weekend.



If I don't do a day trip to the Cat this weekend I might revisit on Sunday night.  The Cat is finally starting to expand their terrain.

http://www.catamountski.com/mountain/snow-report.cfm


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> If I don't do a day trip to the Cat this weekend I might revisit on Sunday night.  The Cat is finally starting to expand their terrain.
> 
> http://www.catamountski.com/mountain/snow-report.cfm



I'm glad for you. I know you were excited about your pass. Those crappy first two months of the season are just about a distant memory for me now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2007)

finally.  i've been waiting on this forever it seems.  

now my sundown season can get underway.


----------



## Catul (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't make it tomorrow night, but am planning to ski a couple of hours Friday morning; let me know if any of you might be there!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2007)

As of Monday...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> As of Monday...




ooff photobucket is blocked at work for me.  cant wait to check these out from home!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2007)

2knees said:


> ooff photobucket is blocked at work for me.  cant wait to check these out from home!!!!



No bumps as of Monday...Just a ton of snowmaking.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> As of Monday...



Now _that's_ some *serious *base on Nor'easter! The bumps are gonna rock!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Now _that's_ some *serious *base on Nor'easter! The bumps are gonna rock!


Yes, they will..the place is in good shape.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2007)

...pictures from tonight coming...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> ...pictures from tonight coming...



http://forums.alpinezone.com/13089-ski-sundown-1-23-07-night.html


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/13089-ski-sundown-1-23-07-night.html



Thanks so much for the update, Brian! Those things need to be skied in for sure. Any good bumpers out there? Come join us tonight and help out!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes they need to be skied in.  The problem is by the time I got to them after 9:00pm they were hard as rocks.   The exhibition bumps were much, much more skied in already, I'm guessing they made those first.  Hopefully the Nor'easter bumps will get skied in a bit during the day today...


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

Can't wait! Don't take offense anybody, but aside from maybe one spin on Gunny to warm up,  I'll be hitting Nor'easter most of the night...
  

Gotta break those in for Pat, ya know...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Can't wait! Don't take offense anybody, but aside from maybe one spin on Gunny to warm up,  I'll be hitting Nor'easter most of the night...
> 
> 
> Gotta break those in for Pat, ya know...



Do your thing bro!  We all have stuff to work on.  I'll probably bomb a few of my runs so I can observe your technique on the Exhibition bumps.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Do your thing bro!  We all have stuff to work on.  I'll probably bomb a few of my runs so I can observe your technique on the Exhibition bumps.



Jump into the Exhibition bumps every run. You *will *fall and crash (which we all will enjoy  ) but keep at it. You may still feel like you're sucky in the bumps by the end of the night, but you might just notice that your groomed trail skiing suddenly improved! :idea:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Jump into the Exhibition bumps every run. You *will *fall and crash (which we all will enjoy  ) but keep at it. You may still feel like you're sucky in the bumps by the end of the night, but you might just notice that your groomed trail skiing suddenly improved! :idea:



I'll give it a try.  I imagine my turns on groomers will get quicker over time.  That is the one thing I notice when skiing with you guys.  Your turns are quick and snappy.  My turns feel sluggish at times.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

Snappy quick turns are definitely a by-product of the bumps, for sure. I never claimed to be a graceful or elegant skier. I prefer to just quickly chop down the trail...


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Snappy quick turns are definitely a by-product of the bumps, for sure. I never claimed to be a graceful or elegant skier. I prefer to just quickly chop down the trail...


So is your advice to go into the bumps to develop the technique or develop the technique first then hit the bumps?
Just wondering if a little "trial by fire" would also help my turns...


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

hammer said:


> So is your advice to go into the bumps to develop the technique or develop the technique first then hit the bumps?
> Just wondering if a little "trial by fire" would also help my turns...



I'm sort of a "trial by fire" guy myself. I spent years flailing around in the bumps and probably annoyed several guys trying to hit the zipper in the process. I was just always drawn to bumps whether I could ski them or not.

With that said, I guess you should be a solid intemediate skier and be able to make reasonably quick turns before jumping in. I don't know what's reasonable - maybe a new turn every two seconds, consistently? One approach perhaps is to find a trail that's half bumped and half groomed. Examine the bump line on the outer edge of the moguls and then try to make turns at the same interval on the groomed section. If you can't stick turns at that pace on the groomers, you ain't gonna do it in the bumps, that's for sure. Or you can do what I did and just punish yourself in the bumps regardless... :razz:


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

I might make it, we'll see.... 

7:30 at that sundeck thingy up near Nor'Easter?


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll be there. Hope we have some moguls by then...



No props for the prediction?



Paul said:


> I might make it, we'll see....
> 
> 7:30 at that sundeck thingy up near Nor'Easter?



Nice! New blood! Yup - Sundeck at 7:30. Whatcha wearing, Paul?


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! New blood! Yup - Sundeck at 7:30. Whatcha wearing, Paul?



Hey sailor! :wink: 

j/k... Ummm....blue Giro helmet, green/black/grey Columbia jacket. Whitish/tannish kinda pants. My "Spiderman" Technica boots....

I think you guys shouldn't be too hard to pick out. :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2007)

alright for the first time i'm actually feeling jealousy on this one.  damn damn damn damn i wanna go i wanna go i wanna go.  

enjoy them and i'll be staring at my computer around 10:30 tonight waiting for some pics.  

and for gods sakes, sacrifice your bodies for the betterment (is that a word?) of my skiing pleasure later!  I expect you guys to break those puppies in for me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> alright for the first time i'm actually feeling jealousy on this one.  damn damn damn damn i wanna go i wanna go i wanna go.
> 
> enjoy them and i'll be staring at my computer around 10:30 tonight waiting for some pics.
> 
> and for gods sakes, sacrifice your bodies for the betterment (is that a word?) of my skiing pleasure later!  I expect you guys to break those puppies in for me.



Don't worry. We got ya covered...

Leaving in 10 mins....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2007)

See ya'll there!


----------

